# Crappie Report



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Took the boat out this past Sunday for a little Crappie fishing. It was rough going at first but ended up catching 17 Crappie but most was on the short side. 
The bad news is I broke my arm playing basketball Sunday night and will be out of commission for a month or so. I look forward to reading about all the slabs being caught in the next month or two.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

I saw someone snagged a huge crappie, I say it was 1 lb 1/2. Delaware.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Dang joe, sorry to hear that! If you want to get out just shoot me a text and you can jump in my boat and get out.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope ya heal up quickly Joe!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Couple years ago, broke my elbow.. Wooweeee tryin to fish was impossible. Sorry to hear bout your arm... I'll make the same invite as Saug-I

Now that I think about it.... Seems your son ought to be ready to captain his boat...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Saug-I
I might have to take you up on that - I have surgery on Monday to have a screw put in my scaphoid bone. Hope all goes well a it heals quickly.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dovans - He is getting close but I wouldn’t trust him under these circumstances. Lol


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Might have to get you a one arm setup like the old host of Kentucky Afield, Tim Farmer.


----------

